# Kingfisher Kountry Kooker (foodporn link added 9 6 06!)



## DATsBBQ (Sep 3, 2006)

My partner in swine brought his 36" Kountry smoker up so I can do some altitude tests in anticipation of the up-coming guest chef opportunity at the local eatery.

It's an offset to be sure.   Water jacket on top of the firebox. One thermometer located on nonfirebox side. Now here's the twist. This rig has a damper located on the bottom of the nonfirebox side that I'm told is used to control the temp while smoking (was instructed to leave the exhaust pipe closed as that is used for grilling). The damper causes an "S" flow of smoke through out out the smoker.

Never having run a stick burner before, should I use sticks or lump? Should I have my 55 gallon burn barrel fired up to provide hot coals as fuel is added or just add raw wood to the firebox? 

The grate in the firebox appears to be real close to the bottom of the firebox, might need more space cause the air is thinner. He cooks at abour 5,300 feet, I'm at 8,500 feet and the restaurant is at 6,900 feet. I figure if I take his elevation and add it to mine then divide by two we are at the elevation the cook will be held at. To that end, if I take the cook times that are normal at his altitude, add my to them and divided by 2,  I should be be close to actual cook times at altitude. Nice theory, the proof will be in the Q!

This cooker was featured in the All Star BBQ show that was on OLN network. It was the Huntsville episode (wish I had tape that one).

Don't have time to play with it today as we are going down to the flats to see Willie Nelson  8)  play at Red Rocks, but hope to fire it up on Monday and do a test bird.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 4, 2006)

Never had one with a flapper on the far end so believe I would do it like the man says on that part.  Lump or wood or a combo should work well for fuel.  Dont think I would bother to preburn the wood.  One potential problem area could be the lack of space under the firegrate.  Would suggest you be prepared to keep that area cleaned out cuz once it fills up with dead ashes your heat production will drop like a rock.  Small flat shovel is about ideal. Throw the dead ashes and the live coals which will come with it into a washtub. If push comes to shove and you cant get the heat up try cooking with the firebox slightly ajar.  That should help immensely in getting air to the fire. Hope this helps. 

bigwheel

ps..Dont be poking no evergreen trees in there


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 5, 2006)

No pine or fir will go there, saving that stuff for the woodstove!

Got back from the Willie concert late Sunday night, then partied to the wee hours. Needless to say, didn't have any ambition to play with the borrowed toy on Monday. I did manage to scrape up enough gumption to at least clean out the fire box.  Perhaps today, if I can get some work priorities done, I can proceed with the first cook- chicken.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 5, 2006)

Well actually...think dead chickens is why the Lord gave us ECB's.  

bigwheel




			
				DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> No pine or fir will go there, saving that stuff for the woodstove!
> 
> Got back from the Willie concert late Sunday night, then partied to the wee hours. Needless to say, didn't have any ambition to play with the borrowed toy on Monday. I did manage to scrape up enough gumption to at least clean out the fire box.  Perhaps today, if I can get some work priorities done, I can proceed with the first cook- chicken.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 6, 2006)

*FOOD PORN HERE*

First trial run is done. 

Pics and foodporn at http://www.ncre.biz/KK.html .

Didn't turn out a grand as I had hoped, but this was my first cook on an offset.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 6, 2006)

I can't help but think that you should be using the chimmney for the exhaust. I think your fire can draw from a hole that big and that close to the bottom of the cooking chamber.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2006)

Just my .02 if you do another test cook.....do things the opposite...leave the chimney open all the way and leave the thing on the other side of the firebox closed all the way....the dark chicken looks like cresote build up....seems like the fire wasn't buring clean enough......it might have to do with the lack of a draw because of the smoke stack being closed.....with the size of the fire in the FB...your temps should have been alot higher


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 6, 2006)

Cresote..the bane of Q :twisted: 

Thanks everyones .02, it is appreciated.

The flap thing. Two hinges, but it doesn't swing freely (I think they've been fused) nor is there a "catch" to hold it open. I thought at first it was a clean-out for the built-in scraper, the long handle in the photo. 

Just looked at the manufactures web site. Says to position the clean-out shovel so that the shovel (scraper) is in the center. I didn't do that. Also, I didn't use the water jacket. The damper on website is at the same position as the pit I cooked on. 

http://www.kingfisherkookers.com/kombo.htm (about 2/3rds down the page)
The website is a little lame on the technical side. I was hoping to get a owners manual in pdf or even html...but no.

http://www.outdoorcooker.com/shop/produ ... ct_id=1035 . This is a dealer's site, not much more info but suggests using the chimney....

The owner of the pit is the one who told me not to use the chimney, that the chimney is used for grilling and will result in the pit getting too hot to smoke. Perhaps, with the thin air at 8,500 feet, the bottom damper isn't large enough for a proper draft and I'll have to use the chimney.

I think call a dealer and see what they have to say. Haven't been able to get ahold of my buddy yet and this is beginning to bug me.

*OK, got the straight scoop from a dealer. The bottom flapper/damper is suppose to be closed at all times except when cleaning out the ashes. That if the hinges are sticky, too clean them up.* 

The black chicken was due to stagent smoke. _*You guys hit the nail on the head! *_


----------



## oompappy (Sep 6, 2006)

I would open the chimney to draw heat into the cooking chamber. That other 
damper flap looks like an air intake for when you have coals in the cooking 
chamber for direct grilling.


----------



## cleglue (Sep 6, 2006)

Dats,

Leave the chimney fully open.  The fire is regulated from the vent on the firebox door.  Is there a vent on the firebox door?  I saw some hole on the door I think.  If not you may need to crack the door.

The one vent I see does looks like a clean out for the main smoking/cooking chamber.  I believe you would use it to clean the chamber of ash if you used charcoal in the main chamber to grill something.

Am I looking at the pictures correctly?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dats, on the 3rd pic was that the entry space from the fire box to the cook chamber?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 7, 2006)

Puff wrote:


> Dats, on the 3rd pic was that the entry space from the fire box to the cook chamber?



The top part of that pic is the entry to the cook chamber.

Cleglue wrote:


> Is there a vent on the firebox door? I saw some hole on the door I think. If not you may need to crack the door.



There is a vent on the firebox door.

I'll have to cleanup those hinges (penitrating oil, carb cleaner?) to that the cleanout is closed


----------

